# Turtles are heavy, seriously heavy.



## cement (Jan 23, 2016)

language warning!
turtles are more similar to crocs then a lot of people realise....






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnyARDndvUg


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 23, 2016)

Whoa! no need for the language.. but damn! didn't see that coming..


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 24, 2016)

On a less serious note, the language is what makes the video. Aussie humour...can't beat it. Check out Snake v's Bunny.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 24, 2016)

I just subbed to that channel: it is bloody hilarious!


----------



## Tigerlily (Feb 21, 2016)

I love it when I type LOL because I actually laughed out loud! So satisfying!


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 21, 2016)

That was so damn funny i almost subbed to it.  .....................Ron


----------

